# Writing Proposal Guidelines



## BlackStar (Apr 9, 2003)

Is there a set of guidelines for making a writing proposal?  Any particular way you want it handled, formated, yadda yadda yadda?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Dextra (Apr 10, 2003)

Natural20 Press might have had one.
The way we used to handle things with Ambient Inc. was:
1 page minimum, 3 pages maximum 
10pt font
.rtf, .wpd, or .doc format

Should include:
-complete contact information: email addy, phone number, mailing address, IM contact names/numbers, etc.
-Broad overview of the product with chapter breakdown.  Say how long the product is
-1 sample of cream (story-writing/descriptive ability)
-1 sample of crunch (game mechanics)
-status of the project (conceptual stage, partially written, complete, complete and illustrated, etc)
-references if you've written for someone else before, especially in the game industry

I'll bring it up with the rest of the team to see if they're in agreement.


----------



## BlackStar (Apr 10, 2003)

That sounds great, thanks a lot. I'd like to get something in to you all as soon as possible.  Thanks a lot.

Travis


----------



## presumed_druid (Apr 21, 2003)

From what I've seen of your products, it seems that you are mostly interested in sourcebooks.  Do you accept module proposals?

'nuff asked for now.


----------



## HellHound (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes, we accept module proposals, but the return on PDF modules is minimal at best.


----------



## presumed_druid (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply.

When you mention little return, I assume that you mean money for the author, as well as the publisher.  Can you give me a basic idea of pay rate?  

I don't recall if it was natural 20, or ambient, but in the submission guide for one or the other, it mentioned an author receiving a payment based on copies sold.  Does that hold true?


----------



## presumed_druid (May 10, 2003)

This seems like as good of a place as any to ask this question, so here it goes.

I've submitted an adventure proposal to your fine company, and I'm wondering approximately how long it usually takes to receive a response.  I'm not trying to rush anyone, but I am curious.


----------

